# Shopping on Lazada



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

For the past month I have been trying to buy a new printer on Lazada, yes correct one month.
The first one ordered was the wrong one delivered, there was a very poor analysis on the website that steered me into the wrong type, I wanted an ink tank on the side, they sent the injection needles etc for cartridges. 
So back it went (that was another battle with an arrogant woman at LBC Bauang. Luckily her boss walked in and made her do her job. It was eventually sent back.
So I asked not to be given a credit on my credit card, but rather to send the item I had wanted in the first place (same price). No that did not happen, they issued a credit.
So reordered again and was given delivery time between 5th-14th Nov. Did not arrive, so inquiry, told it was a no delivery as no one was home. We were home about 90% of the time in that period, only went shopping one morning for a couple of hours and that was a Sunday. I advised them that I did not believe there had been an attempt to deliver but was advised, that I could not get it resent. 
Next day, more time wasted to 'chat' but discovered that I could have it re delivered at no extra cost. Good they are all on the same page!!!
So told that delivery would be 20th Nov. Yesterday being 18th contacted 'Chat' again and first told there was no delivery pending for me. Then he changed his mind and told there was? That my order had been 'excelerated' (their word) by 'super management', this is the same people I had been waiting on for 4 days to contact me about this debacle!!! Of course, that really gave me a 'warm fuzzy'. End result is that I have been advised it will be here by 20th Nov, given today is 19th and nothing happening so far, I really doubt it.
There is an 'ingrained' belief by Filipinos that they are never 'wrong' nor will they accept responsibility for actions? They don't seem to understand that making a mistake is not terminal and a mere 'sorry I will fix it' is all that is needed. 
Throughout my 'chat' i was swamped by 'marketing mumbo jumbo' which does not work for me. They never answer any difficult questions, nor will they offer a definitive answer to a problem. They use the term 'customer care' on their website like it is tap water, but really have absolutely no idea what it is!
Tomorrow is doomsday.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Mogo Western call centers are empowered to fix the issue right then and there but the call center here isn't set up that way they only have information on the transactions and then it appears they have to contact the companies in order to get an issue resolved and that's not easy because most companies don't have or won't provide staffing for this.

You will get your order and too bad they didn't have some sort of tracking option for your products, I've never ordered from Lazada but I'm seriously thinking about it because I need a quality keyboard/mouse/USB headset and I've only seen these products online.

I also have been thinking about buying a printer or scanner and you do need to buy the correct printer for your software plus I feel it would be better to buy local because they sell replacement cartridges or refilling materials but a printer online could end up being a limited use item with hard to find ink. I need a scanner for all my old photos because I've had printer/scanner combinations and when they run out of ink they won't scan.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I just checked my Lazada account.
I've ordered 22 items from them since Dec 2015.
From all those orders I've had 2 incorrect deliveries, both were items shipped out of China.
If I had read the reviews of those retailers before ordering, I should have known not to order.
I didn't have any issues returning the items and getting full refund though.

It's easy enough to check the rating of the retailers.

My latest purchases was during their 11/11 big sale.
I expected that the volume of discounts/orders placed over that 24 hours would mean a backlog in deliveries, but I wasn't in any hurry as long as the correct items were delivered.

The first item was delivered on 12th November, another on the 15th and the last one on the 16th.

I'm fairly happy with the service.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I have made several Lazada orders with no major issues on delivery. However sometimes the product is crap but at the prices that they charge it is expected. I had ordered a small electric hot pot to boil water for coffee, it melted first use but for 200 p what do you expect? On the other hand I ordered some stainless steel shelving units and they have been great for about `1300 p a set.

My biggest complaint is that you never know when they will deliver. I get a text in the morning saying sometime today and have had deliveries within 30 minutes of that time or 10 hours later.

I also buy my cell phone load through them, it is credited to my phone within a minute or so.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

I too, have had many orders with Lazada. Never any issue with their service or the delivery. Delivery has always been via LBC or Ninja Van, and in all cases Ive received a text advising the day of delivery, with the option to reschedule if necessary, or to leave with a neighbour. I only use COD so never have any problems with credit cards.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes I have no doubt that is the case. So what is the point in them have the care centre, if they don't care????


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I have mostly positive transactions with Lazada. The few issues I have had are with the shipping company. Shipping is always on time or within reason and they always call or text the day of delivery. Twice now they called and I was not at the house that day so they said they would re-deliver the next day. Sounded great but the first time it was 8 days later before they re-delivered and the second time it never showed up. LBC says that I refused the order and sent it back even though I kept contacting them for delivery.

I only had to return something once as it was broken. Cost me nothing.

A lot of the reviews on the products are bogus. If there is enough of them you can trust them but a lot of the reviews just say "product was great" and from "non customers". Probably the seller giving reviews to sell the product.

I always do "Cash on Delivery" as they do not charge extra for it and it guarantees I at least get the package. Since I live in an area with no street name or number it is surprising they can find me.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Tiz said:


> I just checked my Lazada account.
> I've ordered 22 items from them since Dec 2015.
> From all those orders I've had 2 incorrect deliveries, both were items shipped out of China.
> If I had read the reviews of those retailers before ordering, I should have known not to order.
> ...


If you lived in the provinces you would not be saying that, but good luck to you, you are in the Manila area and you would hope they can get that right.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Well today I pulled the pin on Lazada, yesterday was delivery day, but that did not happen. 
Another run around with the Chat crew which I knew would happen, but cannot find an email address for Lazada 'management' anywhere on their site.
Just sit back and see how long the return takes, hope they 'escalate' that.
I have spoken to 4 other residents up here and they have all experienced the same problems, maybe they do not like us or really want to deal with the provinces? Just a thought.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cod*



mogo51 said:


> Well today I pulled the pin on Lazada, yesterday was delivery day, but that did not happen.
> Another run around with the Chat crew which I knew would happen, but cannot find an email address for Lazada 'management' anywhere on their site.
> Just sit back and see how long the return takes, hope they 'escalate' that.
> I have spoken to 4 other residents up here and they have all experienced the same problems, maybe they do not like us or really want to deal with the provinces? Just a thought.


Mogo I like Zeps response he pays COD or Cash On Delivery only... that could solve many problems and if they mess up who cares you still have your money and can find it local, I've given up on trying to make any form of business do a better job I just immediately walk out with no words I just nod like everyone else and find another spot but it took me a while to adjust, basically nobody cares even the boss they'll find another customer and that's the message I get.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

I have bought quite a few items on Lazeda but only things i cant get locally .
Recently i have been using Lazeda to compare prices for a well known tough watch but most on Lazeda are not originals ! as the 2 models im interested in are priced at 8000 and 10000pesos identical models on lazeda are from 1200 and 3000 pesos , things i have bought so far no problem.
But i will be buying the watch from a well known mall in Calamba !
Regarding the printer problem i bought a ink tank printer with tanks built in cost 9999 pesos brilliant printer
Scans as well


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

We have limited shopping in Iloilo, so I use Lazada a lot. Mostly good experiences. There have been some website issues (par for the course here). A couple problems with shippers - I like LBC much more than Ninja...

I never know when i will be home or not so I have not tried COD. I just pay with credit card. 

Overall very pleased with the service and the items.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

expatuk2016 said:


> I have bought quite a few items on Lazeda but only things i cant get locally .
> Recently i have been using Lazeda to compare prices for a well known tough watch but most on Lazeda are not originals ! as the 2 models im interested in are priced at 8000 and 10000pesos identical models on lazeda are from 1200 and 3000 pesos , things i have bought so far no problem.
> But i will be buying the watch from a well known mall in Calamba !
> Regarding the printer problem i bought a ink tank printer with tanks built in cost 9999 pesos brilliant printer
> Scans as well


And what makes you think the watches in the mall are the real deal. The Phils is awash with Chinese fakes.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

M.C.A. said:


> basically nobody cares even the boss they'll find another customer and that's the message I get.


That is certainly what it seems like. Welcome to 'Customer Care' in the Phils. COD is the only way to do things here.

Fred


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Buying from time depot authorised Gshock dealers and service centres


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> If you lived in the provinces you would not be saying that, but good luck to you, you are in the Manila area and you would hope they can get that right.


Yes, I'm sure.
As much as I like the idea of moving out to the Provinces, I can't see myself ever doing it on a full-time basis.




M.C.A. said:


> Mogo I like Zeps response he pays COD or Cash On Delivery only...


I also only buy items that offer COD.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

M.C.A. said:


> Mogo I like Zeps response he pays COD or Cash On Delivery only... that could solve many problems and if they mess up who cares you still have your money and can find it local, I've given up on trying to make any form of business do a better job I just immediately walk out with no words I just nod like everyone else and find another spot but it took me a while to adjust, basically nobody cares even the boss they'll find another customer and that's the message I get.


I did try COD and it was the same result, that is why I tried paying up front, as I foolishly thought that they would actually want to deliver it! I gave myself several upper cuts.

Now have the printer from the local store, same deal, checked it all and made sure it was going. Came home, plugged it in and as my previous computer was the same brand and series, it just set up in less than a minute and I was a happy chappy.

I think your analysis is spot on!


----------



## sleepless_in_pi (Dec 8, 2018)

Zep said:


> I have mostly positive transactions with Lazada. The few issues I have had are with the shipping company. Shipping is always on time or within reason and they always call or text the day of delivery. Twice now they called and I was not at the house that day so they said they would re-deliver the next day. Sounded great but the first time it was 8 days later before they re-delivered and the second time it never showed up. LBC says that I refused the order and sent it back even though I kept contacting them for delivery.
> 
> I only had to return something once as it was broken. Cost me nothing.
> 
> ...


You are a foreigner. Everyone knows where you live!


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

sleepless_in_pi said:


> You are a foreigner. Everyone knows where you live!


Is that a threat?

Just because I order stuff does not mean it is in my name or I am the one going to the gate to meet the truck.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

I looked at the post also and that was my first thought, but when I thought about it, it is a 'foreign phobia' post, with 'tongue in cheek' I think.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

sleepless_in_pi said:


> You are a foreigner. Everyone knows where you live!


That is true. Here in Mandurriao, the locals give directions based on where it is from the "Kano's House" which is mine.

Fred


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

mogo51 said:


> I looked at the post also and that was my first thought, but when I thought about it, it is a 'foreign phobia' post, with 'tongue in cheek' I think.


If you live anywhere where you are somewhat unique, then every one in the neighbourhood knows about you.

The unique attribute can be age, foreigner, height weight, ethnic background etc. If you somehow standout from the crowd then everyone knows who you are and where you live.

If you are in a mostly Filipino neighbourhood, then you are unique as the only foreigner then people know where your place is.

Not foreign phobia, unless you are concerned about people knowing where you live, but if you want to blend in don't be the only Caucasian in a neighbourhood fill of Asians. It equally applies in the reverse or if you are in a neighbourhood predominantly Asian in a mostly Caucasian country.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Manitoba said:


> If you live anywhere where you are somewhat unique, then every one in the neighbourhood knows about you.
> 
> The unique attribute can be age, foreigner, height weight, ethnic background etc. If you somehow standout from the crowd then everyone knows who you are and where you live.
> 
> ...


Whilst it is very flattering of you Manitoba to call me 'unique'. I have been called lots of things in my life but not that haha!! But I get your drift, I live in a predominately Caucasian compound and was the 'new attraction' for awhile, but that has worn off thankfully.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Bought DVDs COD from Lazada the other day. Upon checkout, delivery period was Dec 21-28. 
Got an email the following day saying, delivery in the next 24 hours. Got my goods! 3 hours off. Pleased with the service.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I ordered a medical device a few weeks ago, shipped from China. I paid with my credit card and it arrived earlier than promised, although from the tracking, it could have been sooner.

Lazada now has their own "logistics" and from what I can see, most of the delivery part of it is handled by normal citizens who contract as delivery agents.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> I ordered a medical device a few weeks ago, shipped from China. I paid with my credit card and it arrived earlier than promised, although from the tracking, it could have been sooner.
> 
> Lazada now has their own "logistics" and from what I can see, most of the delivery part of it is handled by normal citizens who contract as delivery agents.


All of our Lazada deliveries to date have been handled by LBC or Ninja Van.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

the delivery (COD) was made by a guy in a motor cycle (no company identified) who was happy when i told him to keep the change.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

hogrider said:


> All of our Lazada deliveries to date have been handled by LBC or Ninja Van.


Yes, same here til now. This time the tracking said the package was handed over to LEL, which is the Lazada logistics. I saw an advertisement for them hiring drivers.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Another benefit I have found from ordering from Lazada is there is no import duty (or whatever it is called) when stuff comes from China. I ordered a bunch of stuff from AliExpress and it all shipped at different times from different vendors. I had to make 5 trips to the post office to collect it all and I paid 112 pesos for each package. That extra 112 pesos each (560p total) was an unexpected expense especially when some of the stuff was only 200p to begin with.

Maybe Lazada bakes in the fee with the price but it does not seem like it.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*VAT Tax and Shipping Discount*



Zep said:


> Another benefit I have found from ordering from Lazada is there is no import duty (or whatever it is called) when stuff comes from China. I ordered a bunch of stuff from AliExpress and it all shipped at different times from different vendors. I had to make 5 trips to the post office to collect it all and I paid 112 pesos for each package. That extra 112 pesos each (560p total) was an unexpected expense especially when some of the stuff was only 200p to begin with.
> 
> Maybe Lazada bakes in the fee with the price but it does not seem like it.


The tax I think you're talking about is the VAT tax 12% but sometimes these items have the VAT included in their price so you shouldn't have to pay anything upon delivery so if not they'll want 12% upon delivery. I purchased a large crockpot and the VAT was included in this price but wow the price of a Hamilton Beach crock pot delivered from China cost me 8,000 pesos so for sure I got baked because this crock pot would only be around $49 USD or 2,500 pesos.

Shipping from China has been subsidized by the American taxpayer for decades in order to help their economy but it appears they are well on their feet and it gives China that unfair advantage to costs not only labor but shipping, here's an article on this subject. https://www.marketwatch.com/story/u...nts-on-packages-shipped-from-china-2018-10-17


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

esv1226 said:


> the delivery (COD) was made by a guy in a motor cycle (no company identified) who was happy when i told him to keep the change.


When my Asawa gets stuff delivered like that once in a while (no company identified), I usually just round it up to the next denomination and tell them "Early Christmas" and they are happy as they very conveniently seem to not have any change anyway.

Fred


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

M.C.A. said:


> The tax I think you're talking about is the VAT tax 12% but sometimes these items have the VAT included in their price so you shouldn't have to pay anything upon delivery so if not they'll want 12% upon delivery.


Looks like it is a postage handling fee that Phil Post charges on imports. Maybe DHL or some of the shippers do not collect this fee.

Here is the link:
https://www.phlpost.gov.ph/whats-happening.php?id=3910


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

hogrider said:


> All of our Lazada deliveries to date have been handled by LBC or Ninja Van.


We have had nothing but trouble with Ninja Van. None of the drivers will come to the house (LBC does). They make us go out to the main road. One Ninja driver had a hard time finding the house and threatened not to deliver the package. 

I have written to Lazada with complaints but I do not expect anything to come of it. Every time Ninja is a problem I fill in their survey... and again do not expect any improvement ha ha. 

But they ask - I tell em.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Never had any problem with LBC or Ninja Van. Do you live in hard to find location?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

An interesting read, I have been following this thread but have not noticed any mention of big ticket items like refrigerators, washing machines, televisions, large oven/cooktop, A/Cs etc.
Their prices seem reasonable providing you know the brand and model and have looked at prices elsewhere, even the freight charges seem good considering we are 6 hours north of Manila.

Has anyone purchased larger items that require a truck/pickup to deliver and what are your thoughts?
Seems If I can purchase these type of items I can save many Pesos compared to retail outlets even after bundled lots and negotiating.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> An interesting read, I have been following this thread but have not noticed any mention of big ticket items like refrigerators, washing machines, televisions, large oven/cooktop, A/Cs etc.
> Their prices seem reasonable providing you know the brand and model and have looked at prices elsewhere, even the freight charges seem good considering we are 6 hours north of Manila.
> 
> Has anyone purchased larger items that require a truck/pickup to deliver and what are your thoughts?
> ...


 Good Morning Steve,


Been outa touch due to the colostomy surgery but have been messing around here on the forum a bit. Hope you two had a Merry Christmas!!


I have bought countless items with Lazada and always have had good luck. I did buy a window aircon from them some time ago with the same efficient results.


Stay in touch and let me know what's up.


Gene


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey Gene and members. Firstly I gather Gene your surgery went well or you would not be partaking here, Gods speed with your recovery.
Though a little off topic (slap me) I finished my contract 2 days before Xmas and now hope to retire though given the current economic situation I may well come back to Oz for another 4 and a half month stint next year to pad up the coffers. LOL, 12 to 13 hour days 6 and 7 days a week equals padding, time will tell. Ben Is in the midst of typing up his resignation letter (for end of January) and seems very happy to be doing so, aged care takes a lot of commitment and then some,,,,,,,, as I have always said to Ben, this is your training for when I am a really old codger. He laughs but understands.

We are in the midst of tarting up the farm to put on the market, shipping our wanted belongings, selling vehicles, tools and plant, throwing things that may be useful for the last 20 years,,,,,,,, let it go Steve. You all know the heart ache that goes with the move to another country.

Personally I can't wait for the move back to PH. after 5 odd years, though secure will always ask other members for their two bobs worth,,,,,, as in Lazada, other topics and then some.

We are all good Gene and looking forward to the next 4 months, after that we can breathe.

We hope you and all members had a great Chrissy and may all have a prosperous 2019.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> Has anyone purchased larger items that require a truck/pickup to deliver and what are your thoughts?
> Seems If I can purchase these type of items I can save many Pesos compared to retail outlets even after bundled lots and negotiating.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


My Asawa prefers to deal with the local appliance business on these type appliances as she feels she can go directly to them if there is any problem. We have had a few things delivered (with an additional delivery charge) and there has been no problem doing it that way.

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Asian Spirit said:


> Good Morning Steve,
> 
> 
> Been outa touch due to the colostomy surgery but have been messing around here on the forum a bit. Gene


That doesn't sound like fun. Good luck and hope your recovery goes well & quickly.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> My Asawa prefers to deal with the local appliance business on these type appliances as she feels she can go directly to them if there is any problem. We have had a few things delivered (with an additional delivery charge) and there has been no problem doing it that way.
> 
> Fred


Hey Fred, yep I hear what you say but if there is a huge price difference then one really needs to consider the options. I agree that dealing personally with sales staff (when they are not sleeping at the back of the store) has merit. But if I can save 150 to 200K by astute shopping then I will go that way.
Mind you one of the local stores in Urbitztono offered to match Lazada prices,,,,,, we will see when we finally land. Thanks for your input with shopping locally.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Some of the larger chained appliances stores will special order the unit you want and they sell a reasonable insurance coverage from 2-3 years so if your unit breaks you get a new one plus they will deliver it to your home, you have access and a go-to spot near your location.

Mom & Pop appliance centers and online stores offer a limited time replacement of one-week complete replacement of unit then after that, they will fix the unit parts and labor 6 months, then next they only cover labor for one year so not such a good option.

Example of a bad purchase we made many years ago was a fully automatic Washer/Dryer unit, the control board or mini motherboard failed (they always seem to fail) and the price to get it fixed after two years was 5000 pesos and we had it done again 3 years later and then it happened one more time and we decided it wasn't worth fixing so we purchased a more simple lower priced unit with no computer control and everything is manual but it's lasted us 3 years with no problems it also dries the clothes much better.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> That doesn't sound like fun. Good luck and hope your recovery goes well & quickly.
> 
> Fred


For sure not fun Fred. Still hurting and recovering and going to the bathroom or poo is a whole new adventure-Hahahaha! Life changing but better than the cemetery without doubt.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I wanted to buy a couple of SD cards to expand the storage in a GoPro and Drone last week.

I knew to be wary of fake SD cards as they are quite common.



> When it comes to counterfeit memory cards, you will find a number of different types of them out there:
> 
> Reduced Read / Write Speed: This one is very common. You buy a memory card that shows something like “maximum 95 MB/sec read and 90 MB/sec write speed” and a “V30” label that is supposed to guarantee a minimum write speed of 30 MB/sec. But when copying a file using a fast memory card reader, you might not even get more than 5-10 MB/sec. Old, slow memory cards are cheap and some companies simply change labels on unsold memory cards to make them look fast, when in reality they are very slow. The only way to test such memory cards is by performing file read / write operations. While such fake cards are unfortunate to come by, they rarely result in data loss and often get used continuously, without the owner even knowing about it.
> 
> ...


Anyway, on Lazada I researched comments left on various sellars pages and avoided those with any bad comments.

I settled on one seller that had a 96% approval rating and also only had positive comments.
I bought 2 SanDisk 64GB Extreme cards.

I had also researched how to test cards to see if they were faulty (or fake). There's a program called H2testw that will write the full capacity and then read back to verify everything is OK.

Both the cards failed miserably, the program reported this:


> The media is likely to be defective.
> 29.8 GByte OK (62574391 sectors)
> 32.6 GByte DATA LOST (68432073 sectors)
> Details:0 KByte overwritten (0 sectors)
> ...


Sent back for a full refund.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Tiz said:


> I wanted to buy a couple of SD cards to expand the storage in a GoPro and Drone last week.
> 
> I knew to be wary of fake SD cards as they are quite common.
> 
> ...


Tiz did the packaging look like it had been opened before? And I've also heard that many of the thumb drives sold here can't hold what they advertise and you could also lose data.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Tiz did the packaging look like it had been opened before? And I've also heard that many of the thumb drives sold here can't hold what they advertise and you could also lose data.


No the packaging was all intact. 

I think the lesson I learnt is to only buy this type of item from large reputable retailers.
I went to Urban Gadgets and bought replacements and then tested using the same program.

All data written was readable.
Writing speed: 24.6 MByte/s
Reading speed: 23.4 MByte/s

where the fake cards only had.
Writing speed: 12.2 MByte/s
Reading speed: 15.9 MByte/s


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Quality branded real products*



Tiz said:


> No the packaging was all intact.
> 
> I think the lesson I learnt is to only buy this type of item from large reputable retailers.
> I went to Urban Gadgets and bought replacements and then tested using the same program.
> ...


It's amazing on how real looking the fake products are but the feel and texture sure aren't the same I have a tough time finding a decent desktop keyboard and mouse but I did find a store in an SM mall that had what appeared to be quality plus the keyboards were much heavier and same with the electrical cords so we might make a road trip today or tomorrow because having to purchase these trashy cheap items over and over again has become more costly.

I also need quality water buckets and that's not possible even with branded ones the only thing that can hold up this heat is the large paint buckets so another thing on my list but I'll have to check with a paint store or salvage shop.

The pressure switch on my water tank, you can't tell the difference, if I purchased the fake one it won't last more than 6 months but the original will last for years.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> It's amazing on how real looking the fake products are.


Yes the product and packaging looked almost exactly like the real product. Only with very sharp eyes the marking on the card was very slightly different than the genuine version.


I'm wondering now.... does Lazada punish sellers for supplying fake products, or is it just business as usual?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

A local shop offered both the fake and genuine items at different prices. The problem was how do you know the genuine item was infact genuine.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Genuine and Fake Items Offered*



Gary D said:


> A local shop offered both the fake and genuine items at different prices. The problem was how do you know the genuine item was infact genuine.


I noticed this also my son needed a scientific calculator and this store sold either the fake Casio or the original but after buying this from a hardware store I found the same Casio original branded calculator for much less at a school supply store in the mall.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Using Lazeda to buy direct from china !
Yes i know it sounds bad but we wanted a answerphone, and as our landline is through our fibre connection which is down stairs by the time we reach the phone the caller hangs up drives the little woman mad !
So we ordered a well known japanese brand which was an answerphone and a handset, waited for delivery and was told it was out of stock !
Theres not many answerphones for sale from the manila area, so looked again on lazeda and found one with a base unit that came with 2 handsets at 1500 pesos cheaper inc delivery ! I ordered it and it arrived yesterday evening ! Its a brilliant bit of kit ! No need to run downstairs now just pickup the second handset which is near the base pc ! Im a happy bunny !


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

mogo51 said:


> For the past month I have been trying to buy a new printer on Lazada, yes correct one month.
> The first one ordered was the wrong one delivered, there was a very poor analysis on the website that steered me into the wrong type, I wanted an ink tank on the side, they sent the injection needles etc for cartridges.
> So back it went (that was another battle with an arrogant woman at LBC Bauang. Luckily her boss walked in and made her do her job. It was eventually sent back.
> So I asked not to be given a credit on my credit card, but rather to send the item I had wanted in the first place (same price). No that did not happen, they issued a credit.
> ...


I feel so lucky after reading your post. I recently bought a printer from Lazada, a canon TS3160 with the ink cartridges on the inside. I didn't want the type where you inject the ink into. So far so good, not bad for about $60. I originally sent my us printer via balikbayan box before we left the us and even packed it in the original box and put extra padding around it, well they managed to damage it somehow and it will never work again.

Charlie


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

BusyBC57 said:


> I feel so lucky after reading your post. I recently bought a printer from Lazada, a canon TS3160 with the ink cartridges on the inside. I didn't want the type where you inject the ink into. So far so good, not bad for about $60. I originally sent my us printer via balikbayan box before we left the us and even packed it in the original box and put extra padding around it, well they managed to damage it somehow and it will never work again.
> 
> Charlie


Even if your printer had not been damaged it would have have been no use to you, unless you have someone back home to buy cartridges and ship them to you. Printers are geo locked and the printer cartridges from areas outside that area will not work.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

As an Aussie that was brought up eating Vegemite since I was knee high to a grasshopper, my supply brought from home is getting a bit low.

So I thought I'd have a look on Lazada to see if anyone was selling.

At first I happy to see that yes, I can order from Lazada.... but then I saw the price.. 

₱2,285.00 for a tiny 145g tube. :scared:

In Aus you wouldn't pay more than about $3


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tiz said:


> As an Aussie that was brought up eating Vegemite since I was knee high to a grasshopper, my supply brought from home is getting a bit low.
> 
> So I thought I'd have a look on Lazada to see if anyone was selling.
> 
> ...


Try Rustans in Makati Tiz, they do sell some Aussie favourites too.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Tiz, I'm not familar with vegmite but is this the same thing? I think the cost depends on where it's shipped from and that tube you have photo'd above is shipped directly from Australia but they have it hear it appears for much less, here's an example and if I'm not mistaken you could have it delivered COD.

https://shopee.ph/Vegemite-220g-yea...GxqUhd7FNPH2YSEvvFDzrL6nUxFHAc9xoCQhAQAvD_BwE


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks Steve & M.C.A,

Yeah, Rustans do sometimes stock it, but it can be hit and miss.

₱380 at Shoppee for 220g is much more reasonable price. 
Probably still about double the cost in Aus, but its bearable..


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Me too. Seems when I order something and pay up front there seems to be absolutely no customer care in the delivery. 2 times I was told that it was sent to a delivery outfit that could not deliver anything that size so they had to start over again. Just ordered that drain cleaner that is advertised on FB...it even came with a free gift of some wet wipes...couldn't care less about the "free gift" The drain crap was 1999 pesos for 2 servings...ordered it COD. They came today with the delivery and the dude on the motorbike wanted the 1999 pesos..gee the package looked small, big bag but item was smaller ...guess what the only thing in the bag was the free gift. So I thanked the driver for stopping by but no 1999 pesos for him. Customer service is a C- at best so COD is the best way to go


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cod*



Rebaqshratz said:


> Me too. Seems when I order something and pay up front there seems to be absolutely no customer care in the delivery. 2 times I was told that it was sent to a delivery outfit that could not deliver anything that size so they had to start over again. Just ordered that drain cleaner that is advertised on FB...it even came with a free gift of some wet wipes...couldn't care less about the "free gift" The drain crap was 1999 pesos for 2 servings...ordered it COD. They came today with the delivery and the dude on the motorbike wanted the 1999 pesos..gee the package looked small, big bag but item was smaller ...guess what the only thing in the bag was the free gift. So I thanked the driver for stopping by but no 1999 pesos for him. Customer service is a C- at best so COD is the best way to go


I haven't had that happen to me yet but good for you Rebaqshratz and if you would have used your credit card it would have been a bad day and all sorts of hassles to get your money refunded or a long wait for them to verify and resend it again. 

All you have to do is read through several of the comments on the product ordered to get an idea of how items can be either damaged, wrong product or wrong colors. But to be fair we've ordered at least 15 times from Lazada, O Shopping and no complaints and it's usually the same Ninja delivery driver.


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 23, 2020)

The only problem with Lazada is their refund policy, I placed an order last year and it is incomplete it took me two weeks before they process my refund. I must say that this online shop is better than Shopee since I had a hard time getting my refund from Shopee and I got tired so I just did not fight for it anymore.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

isabellamor said:


> The only problem with Lazada is their refund policy, I placed an order last year and it is incomplete it took me two weeks before they process my refund. I must say that this online shop is better than Shopee since I had a hard time getting my refund from Shopee and I got tired so I just did not fight for it anymore.


Two weeks is not that bad to get money back on a credit card. The banks will often take most of that themselves for their processing time.

When that aircraft went off the runway at NAIA a couple of years ago, I had a Cebu trip canceled and it was over 2 months to get the refund. It actually was processed by Cebu the day after I sent an email to the CEO if Cebu asking if they were about to go bankrupt because they could not afford to refund me my 8,000p. Still took the bank 5 days to credit my card.


Amazon US sells 380 g Vegemite for just under $US 10 each, order 5 and get them shipped here for another 100 or $US 30 per jar, no0t much more savings ii you order more.

Could you get someone in Aus to send them to you? No customs or duty on less than 10,000 p declared value.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

It is unbelievable how cheap things are here in the USA. I just bought a HP Deskjet for $39 from Walmart. When I was there in the Philippines I paid like $78 for a Cannon that would not work on my computer and I was stuck with it. They would not take it back. Here we would just take it back and get our money back. People here in the USA don't know how good they have it when buying things.

art


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

To date I have over 80 orders with Lazada. Up until a month ago I always ordered COD, but having missed the delivery a couple of times, I've since decided to pay via credit card, which means the courier can leave it with our subdivision gatehouse security. Of all the orders I would say that about 80% I was satisfied with, 10% iffy and 10% not satisfied. I have messaged Lazada on several occasions that I wasn't satisfied with the product and stated my reason, and in every case I have had full refund. Refund is easy and is paid into your Wallet against future orders. Sometimes the delivery can take longer than expected, as a lot of their stuff is sourced from overseas, China in many cases.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Tiz said:


> Thanks Steve & M.C.A,
> 
> Yeah, Rustans do sometimes stock it, but it can be hit and miss.
> 
> ...


I'm a happy boy. I found it for ₱284 at Santi's Deli.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Surprised !! I got a delivery from Lazada today.

It has been showing as sitting in their logistics facility since 15th March.

I've also noticed that a lot of stuff was previously marked as out-of-stock is now available again.

So I just ordered a new hard-drive. Will see how long it takes to arrive.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tiz said:


> Surprised !! I got a delivery from Lazada today.
> 
> It has been showing as sitting in their logistics facility since 15th March.
> 
> ...


I just got an email saying I have an item on the way, I think the one from china has been cancelled though.


----------



## Todd J. (Apr 25, 2020)

Sorry to hear your problems.

I have ordered from Lazada numerous times with
no problems. 

Occasionally things have been shipped to me a little
later that I thought they would be shipped, but overall
I am very happy with Lazada.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Todd J. said:


> Sorry to hear your problems.
> 
> I have ordered from Lazada numerous times with
> no problems.
> ...


Lazada are generally very good just all shipping was stopped due to the covid 19 lockdown. I think they are just clearing out their distribution. It remains to be see if they can get anywhere near our barangay to deliver anything.


----------



## Todd J. (Apr 25, 2020)

*Yep*

Their shipping seems to have been slowed down a lot. But, otherwise, they have been very solid and customer service with them has been good for me.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I've always bought a fair bit of stuff from Lazada due to ease of purchase and not having to worry about import duty or overseas couriering.

I seem to have turned into an Online Shopping Junkie during lockdown. 
I've been ordering direct from the US for a few things while Lazada has been sleeping during lockdown.

Items have been delivered using DHL, UPS & FedEx. None of these couriers seem to have been affected by the lockdowns and all items arrived without issue.

Ironically, I learned that a lot of things on Lazada, can be bought much cheaper from the US, even if you include courier charges and import duty here in the Philippines.

An example is a security camera that will be delivered tomorrow (hopefully).
Lazada has it at PHP12,029. I found the exact same model on Amazon for USD76.99 add $32.64 for shipping $109.63. I expect I'll have to pay 15% import duty to bring the total to USD125.35 or about PHP6,353, just over half the price of Lazada.

I found similar savings on a few other things I bought direct from the US as well.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I this morning had a notification of delivery from Lazada, ordered beginning of March, perhaps things are starting to move again. We are under MECQ, thanks congresswoman, so it will likely be a phone call and trip to the barangay checkpoint when in arrives.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I bought an additional monitor for my iMac on the 7th May.
It doesn't come with the cable I need to connect to a mac, so I also ordered the cable. Same order, but different vendor.

The monitor arrived on the 13th may, but I'm still waiting for the cable to arrive before I can use it. 

10 May 2020 - 14:12	Your package has been inbounded at the logistics facility.
08 May 2020 - 15:43	Your package has been packed and is being handed over to our logistics partner.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

First time on Lazada, I ordered a new S/S water pump to be on standby for when the stupid noisy old cast iron one dies, I thought a few weeks or more for delivery......... 3 days it arrived COD, well done Lazada but I'm sure there are horror stories too.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

recently ordered 8 bottles of cider and 12 other drinks via lazeda,all arrived well packed. a bit off topic but i recently bought a radio scanner from a guy in manila from facebook, paid cash and was delivered the next day by courier ! brilliant piece of kit.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

Tiz said:


> I bought an additional monitor for my iMac on the 7th May.
> It doesn't come with the cable I need to connect to a mac, so I also ordered the cable. Same order, but different vendor.
> 
> The monitor arrived on the 13th may, but I'm still waiting for the cable to arrive before I can use it.
> ...


One thing I definitely miss from not living in the US any longer is that my Amazon orders were delivered fast and 100% complete.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

By coincidence, I received a Lazada order today. Shipping was relatively quick, about a week. By contrast, we are struggling to get some Shopee orders delivered. 

However, the Lazada product was a battery for my laptop. It will probably work, but see my review here in the attachment.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> By coincidence, I received a Lazada order today. Shipping was relatively quick, about a week. By contrast, we are struggling to get some Shopee orders delivered.
> 
> However, the Lazada product was a battery for my laptop. It will probably work, but see my review here in the attachment.


Don, it sounds like fraud in advertsing a real bait and switch business, I try to look for the largest sellers, been in a business at least two years and review the comments. There's a spot to report him https://www.dti.gov.ph/konsyumer/co...uGk7t2qHxMAtFmyd8nVZ43hbXIM-Q_KQaApQCEALw_wcB

And I would think Lazada would have some way of reporting this issue.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Don, it sounds like fraud in advertsing a real bait and switch business, I try to look for the largest sellers, been in a business at least two years and review the comments. There's a spot to report him https://www.dti.gov.ph/konsyumer/co...uGk7t2qHxMAtFmyd8nVZ43hbXIM-Q_KQaApQCEALw_wcB
> 
> And I would think Lazada would have some way of reporting this issue.


I'm going to try the battery tonight and decide. I have 7 days.

The problem for me was, there were 3 or 4 sellers of the battery I need. They all look the same except for the 2 bits I mentioned. And ratings were sparse for all of them.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

DonAndAbby said:


> I'm going to try the battery tonight and decide. I have 7 days.
> 
> The problem for me was, there were 3 or 4 sellers of the battery I need. They all look the same except for the 2 bits I mentioned. And ratings were sparse for all of them.


Hopefully you will have better luck with yours. I got a Dell battery replacement (but I knew it was not a real Dell, too cheap) and it only lasted about a year. Original lasted 7 years.

I am not sure you could buy an original from Lazada or even Amazon. Probably would need to buy it directly from Dell.

I don't really use my laptop as a laptop as it is always in the docking station but when the power goes out it needs to last for a few minutes so I can save some work. Barely lasts that long.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Don, it sounds like fraud in advertsing a real bait and switch business, I try to look for the largest sellers, been in a business at least two years and review the comments. There's a spot to report him https://www.dti.gov.ph/konsyumer/co...uGk7t2qHxMAtFmyd8nVZ43hbXIM-Q_KQaApQCEALw_wcB
> 
> And I would think Lazada would have some way of reporting this issue.





Zep said:


> Hopefully you will have better luck with yours. I got a Dell battery replacement (but I knew it was not a real Dell, too cheap) and it only lasted about a year. Original lasted 7 years.
> 
> I am not sure you could buy an original from Lazada or even Amazon. Probably would need to buy it directly from Dell.
> 
> I don't really use my laptop as a laptop as it is always in the docking station but when the power goes out it needs to last for a few minutes so I can save some work. Barely lasts that long.


My Dell laptop is only a bit over 3 years old and the battery started going bad about 6 months ago. Now it will not operate at all if not plugged in and I get a "You need to replace your battery" warning every time I boot. My wife thinks I need to cycle it more often and she is probably right. I leave it in the dock unless we are going to travel.

However, that is changing because I am going to have my kids use it for online schooling, so it will be out of the dock quite often. I'm going to shut down and install it now.


----------

